# herters quick hit timber bag



## Throwback (Dec 28, 2014)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Herters-reg-Quick-Hit-Timber-Bag/1389469.uts


I got one of these for myself as part of a Christmas order for the family. Its basically a man purse  that has several little pockets, one big pocket to put stuff in (ammo/food/etc) as well as smaller zipper pockets and an outside pocket for a cell phone. For $12.95 on sale it can't be beat. I wish i had ordered two---one for personal and one for work. i have a LOT of crap I carry every day that won't fit in my pockets, but isn't enough for something as large as a brief case. 

ive only had it a few days and its made one hunting trip with me but so far I like it. Seems tough enough for EDC and use and I will probably replace other things ive been getting by with with it. 


T


----------

